# Negative Rating Confirmation



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

I think it happens often enough that someone has received a negative rating in error. Can we implement a dialogue box or something similar that pops up to confirm that the user actually means to leave that rating, but just for the negatives?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/7/14)

Hehe... I see I have two now 

No idea where they came from

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (25/7/14)

I'll bet I know...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I'll bet I know...


 


Do share...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (25/7/14)

don't need a dialogue box as you can undo a rating thats given

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/14)

Great, just got a notification that I got another negative, lying in bed too tired to follow it up. I hate having to put these fires out, I have enough crap going on.


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

Dont worry @BumbleBee 

Its just a forum 

As @ET said, the ratings can be undone

Perhaps though the disagree and dislike rating can be moved to the far right hand side, then it may reduce the amount of negative ratings done in error. 

@devdev , i know you did work on the ratings before, do you think this is doable?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (27/7/14)

Yes definitely do able.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

